# Another Nintendo leak uploaded online, features betas and source code for many SNES games



## LeyendaV (Jul 24, 2020)

It's fascinating just how many things we can discover from these leaks, and it makes me really excited about what the community can do with them, just take SM64 as an example.


----------



## Chary (Jul 24, 2020)

Time to switch all my weekend plans to looking at beta details and constantly refreshing The Cutting Room Floor!


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Jul 24, 2020)

LOL thanks for the advice,time to search it and view those shiny prototypes roms


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 24, 2020)

We're having a field day!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 24, 2020)

Still holding out hope that one of these source code leaks drops soon that will finally help us bypass the 300 title limit on Wii U and 3DS.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2020)

I remember I played prototype SNES game called "jelly boy 2" made by Sony. Really good game.


----------



## B.B.Link (Jul 24, 2020)

So.....these leaks are fake?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 24, 2020)

Chary said:


>



How the hell did Super Mario World start out as THAT?  I feel like I'm cursed just from watching it.


----------



## masagrator (Jul 24, 2020)

WiiEJECT said:


> It's fascinating just how many things we can discover from these leaks, and it makes me really excited about what the community can do with them, just take SM64 as an example.


SM64 decompilation project was not using leaked source code.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2020)

Wow. Not sure what I would look at first here. Private keys would be nice but things are blown so wide open I am not sure what it would bring. That said would be interesting to see what that arcade stuff is about.

Would not mind seeing the ensata source code.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 24, 2020)

I wonder if the Ensata source code could be adapted and made into a Wii U homebrew emulator.  Obviously we have fairly good DS compatibility on the Wii U via the VC and injections, but not every game works, so if a proper emulator developed for the Wii U could be possible, that would be great, and obviously the Wii U of all consoles would be the best system to develop such an emulator for given its 2 screen nature.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 24, 2020)

yay~


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jul 24, 2020)

geez can nintendo ever get a break over the leaks?


----------



## dude1 (Jul 24, 2020)

i would never ask for such files but would be cool to look through some of the more popular ones... so far all my 5min search has found 
20100713cvs_backup.tar.7z
other.7z
netcard.7z
so unless other contains cool stuff (at 372.2mb i doubt) then more research will be needed


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 24, 2020)

This is better than E3.


----------



## catlover007 (Jul 24, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I wonder if the Ensata source code could be adapted and made into a Wii U homebrew emulator.  Obviously we have fairly good DS compatibility on the Wii U via the VC and injections, but not every game works, so if a proper emulator developed for the Wii U could be possible, that would be great, and obviously the Wii U of all consoles would be the best system to develop such an emulator for given its 2 screen nature.


ensata was already known before this leak and it's allegedly a pretty terrible emulator. There's really no reason to port it anywhere (that's leaving aside all the legal implications).


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jul 24, 2020)

I wish there was Zelda Snes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> I wish there was Zelda Snes.


?


			
				the opening post said:
			
		

> Source code to TLOZ A Link to the Past
> TLOZ A Link to the Past dev stuff & bug reports


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jul 24, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> ?


Duh, I didn't look carefully.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 24, 2020)

GOTTA CATCH THEM ALL!


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Jul 24, 2020)

sergey3000 said:


> I remember I played prototype SNES game called "jelly boy 2" made by Sony. Really good game.


Sony was only publisher, never developer.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 24, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> This is better than E3.


Better than the most recent Nintendo Direct LOL

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> How the hell did Super Mario World start out as THAT?  I feel like I'm cursed just from watching it.


Yeah, me too.
I too had that creepy feel. Maybe it's the music?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sergey3000 said:


> I remember I played prototype SNES game called "jelly boy 2" made by Sony. Really good game.


Jerry Boy was made by GAMEFREAK, and it was published by SONY.
I know which game you're refering to, I own the SNES Cartridge of the first Jerry Boy game.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 24, 2020)

Jesus lives?


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jul 24, 2020)

could this leak contain the 1989 build of mario world?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 25, 2020)

This is some good shit, fuck the ps5 or new games, lol, seeing beta and cancelled stuff is waaaaay more interesting.
Now, if only someone was able to leak the n64 Dinosaur Planet game, that'd be even better.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Better than the most recent Nintendo Direct LOL


Better than nintendo 1 week free trial.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 25, 2020)

Interesting.

How hard was to program for the Super Nintendo? A lor of early Super Nintendo games had terrible sound, but I don't know if that was due to bad sound compression or because programers were unfamiliar with the sound chip.

I recall the Megabyte was more expensive on Snes cardridges for some reason.


----------



## zfreeman (Jul 25, 2020)

https://twitter.com/dylancuthbert/status/1286831708872949760

https://twitter.com/LuigiBlood/status/1286721562759094272


----------



## raxadian (Jul 25, 2020)

Xzi said:


> How the hell did Super Mario World start out as THAT?  I feel like I'm cursed just from watching it.



A lot of Nintendo prototypes ended being turned into Mario games, Zelda games or games from stuff Nintendo already owned. This practice has not stopped, Super Mario Sunshine wasn't originally gonna be a Mario game, and Dino Planet was turned into Star Fox Adventures. 

Heck the horrible Wario Ware for the Wii U started as just a demo disk like the one that was included in early Nintendo Wii models


----------



## orangy57 (Jul 25, 2020)

I just played a bit of the Mario Kart prototype and the early drifting is pretty interesting, but I can't say it makes the steering any better or worse than it always is. The drifting is super similar to Double Dash since you don't actually jump when you drift, but the cornering is made easier. The title screen music also seems to just be a generic placeholder song that doesn't fit Mario Kart at all.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 25, 2020)

Wow: apparently the source code for Pokémon Diamond and Pearl are in there


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 25, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Still holding out hope that one of these source code leaks drops soon that will finally help us bypass the 300 title limit on Wii U and 3DS.



Because there are over 300 games worth playing on the Wii U and 3DS.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 25, 2020)

does the 3ds operating system source code leak mean that running homebrew on 3ds will become easier and universal?


----------



## zoogie (Jul 25, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> does the 3ds operating system source code leak mean that running homebrew on 3ds will become easier and universal?


At best, you might get an extra sploit or two down the road.
In all likelihood, there won't be anything useful to come from it, ever.

Part of that is because Nintendo's source code is less readable than disassembly.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 25, 2020)

raxadian said:


> A lot of Nintendo prototypes ended being turned into Mario games, Zelda games or games from stuff Nintendo already owned. This practice has not stopped, Super Mario Sunshine wasn't originally gonna be a Mario game, and Dino Planet was turned into Star Fox Adventures.
> 
> Heck the horrible Wario Ware for the Wii U started as just a demo disk like the one that was included in early Nintendo Wii models


I definitely defend Game & Wario, the games/story are fine, the unlockables are mostly interesting , and it badly exposes the Wii U gamepad flaw of the "doppler effect" can't really blame the game for that. (referring to the gyro-aiming parts that constantly force recalibration with the "shield pose")

https://venturebeat.com/2012/10/17/gamepad-designer-on-wii-u-motion-games-no-please-dont/


----------



## Snomannen_kalle (Jul 25, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Because there are over 300 games worth playing on the Wii U and 3DS.


To be fair, with a 3DS with CFW, you can install a lot more things to your home screen than 3DS games (e.g. homebrew, emulators, Forwarders, etc.). For instance, I use my 3DS to emulate NES, SNES, GB/C/A, and together with DS titles, VC, and 3DS games, I have about 350 games in total on my 3DS. I don't use forwarders for emulators, but it would be nice to know that I could if I wanted to


----------



## ButtonMarkedErase (Jul 25, 2020)

Am I the only one who thought that all these leaks have been happening recently due to everyone being stuck in their houses from quarantine? Probably dumb of me to say honestly


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> GOTTA CATCH THEM ALL!


GOTTA LEAK THEM ALL!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 25, 2020)

I have the leak, but I can't find anything other than source code.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 25, 2020)

The hacker known as 4chan is a Chad among men for the nation of Kekistan!

TOP FUCKING KEK!


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 25, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I can't find anything other than source code.


obscure homebrew in 8 words


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 25, 2020)

*heavy breathing*

not mario rpg source? well. I'm looking forward to the hard work someone will undoubtedly put into making a 260fps star fox.


----------



## stüssy (Jul 25, 2020)

Anyone already looked at those “Tons and tons of CAD documents in general relating to Nintendo products”?


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jul 25, 2020)

catlover007 said:


> ensata was already known before this leak and it's allegedly a pretty terrible emulator. There's really no reason to port it anywhere (that's leaving aside all the legal implications).


Yep. It was leaked by EXPERiENCE back in July 2006, a few months before No$GBA 2.2, the first public emulator to ever run commercial games.

I tried it back in the day and it only ran GoldenEye: Rogue Agent, without sound and quite slow.

This looks like a source code tho.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jul 25, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> This is better than E3.


it kinda feels like a nintendo direct lol


----------



## Jayro (Jul 25, 2020)

That's so weird that it would say "Super Mario Bros 5", when it's only the 4th Super Mario Bros game.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jul 25, 2020)

Jayro said:


> That's so weird that it would say "Super Mario Bros 5", when it's only the 4th Super Mario Bros game.


SMB1 > SMB2 > SMB3 > SMW > SMW2.

It makes the 5th game in the main series for me.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 25, 2020)

stranno said:


> SMB1 > SMB2 > SMB3 > SMW > SMW2.
> 
> It makes the 5th game in the main series for me.


Oh, I didn't see that it was Yoshi's Island, I'm bad at reading.


----------



## TheZander (Jul 25, 2020)

Don't need Nintendo anymore, I can make my own video games. Suckers.


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 25, 2020)

stüssy said:


> Anyone already looked at those “Tons and tons of CAD documents in general relating to Nintendo products”?


I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## altorn (Jul 25, 2020)

character looks like Rayman


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 25, 2020)

Oof i wish someone ports Super Mario All-Stars + Mario World to pc with 16:9 AR


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jul 25, 2020)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Oof i wish someone ports Super Mario All-Stars + Mario World to pc with 16:9 AR


You want bsnes HD.



Of course it is glitchy as hell with sidescrolling games since 16:9 fov is just a hack, there's no way to do that natively.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 25, 2020)

Are the Yoshi protos compiled?


----------



## CMDreamer (Jul 25, 2020)

WiiEJECT said:


> It's fascinating just how many things we can discover from these leaks, and it makes me really excited about what the community can do with them, just take SM64 as an example.



That's the worst example for any of this leaks, because the source code of SM64 (and its compilation afterwards) has nothing to do with them.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2020)

Im interested in those CAD files more so than the source codes tbh


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 25, 2020)

Jayro said:


> That's so weird that it would say "Super Mario Bros 5", when it's only the 4th Super Mario Bros game.



*Lost Levels being the Japanese Super Mario Bros. 2 intensifies*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GamerzHell9137 said:


> Oof i wish someone ports Super Mario All-Stars + Mario World to pc with 16:9 AR



Kind of like Super Mario Bros. X, or whatever that PC project was that was Mario Maker before the official game was made by Nintendo?


----------



## huma_dawii (Jul 25, 2020)

I can't wait for N64 and Wii U leaks!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 25, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Because there are over 300 games worth playing on the Wii U and 3DS.



Thanks to VC, injects, Wiiware forwarders and more, yes, absolutely.  I've been at that 300 title limit for ages on both of them.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Jul 25, 2020)

Waiting for the new rom hacker


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 25, 2020)

It's really impressive that Nintendo had enough foresight to hold on to so much source code for thirty years.

It is _baffling_ that they would keep it available somewhere that just any old hacker could pick it up, because how many people would actually need to look at this?!  My bet is that someone raided a dumpster for a discarded hard drive or tape backup or something.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 25, 2020)

What is the point of this? Can we make something like mario maker from these?

the only benefit is that maybe hackers could port them to another systems without emulation right?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The only games that benefit from this is Pokemon others doesn’t matter.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Windows os should show you how many time did you copy, paste and move things hehe to prevent this


----------



## BigPanda (Jul 25, 2020)

It also includes F-Zero: Maximum Velocity source and build (GBA).

Also, it includes a couple of GBA roms from the scene and VisualBoyAdvance emulator.

Don't take this for granted, but I think they were using the roms and the emu to creates rom patches to use with the iQue GBA emulator.

And ... it also includes Quake III source code.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 25, 2020)

History log of that


----------



## Dimensional (Jul 25, 2020)

At least this shows Nintendo saves their source code. They don't pull a Square Enix. XD


----------



## raxadian (Jul 25, 2020)

Snomannen_kalle said:


> To be fair, with a 3DS with CFW, you can install a lot more things to your home screen than 3DS games (e.g. homebrew, emulators, Forwarders, etc.). For instance, I use my 3DS to emulate NES, SNES, GB/C/A, and together with DS titles, VC, and 3DS games, I have about 350 games in total on my 3DS. I don't use forwarders for emulators, but it would be nice to know that I could if I wanted to



You can run DS games roms without a cart? How?


----------



## FanNintendo (Jul 25, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Still holding out hope that one of these source code leaks drops soon that will finally help us bypass the 300 title limit on Wii U and 3DS.


https://github.com/RocketRobz/3DSBank


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 25, 2020)

FanNintendo said:


> https://github.com/RocketRobz/3DSBank


Well aware of this, in fact I have and use this.  But I mean a genuine solution to the issue though, not a workaround like that.  If we get the part of the 3DS source code that has the 300 title limit implemented, then theoretically we could remove or change that limit and not have to switch into a different emunand.  Plus I'm more interested in a solution for the Wii U than I am the 3DS anyway honestly.


----------



## FanNintendo (Jul 25, 2020)

the d'onkey was suppose be rayman prototype for snes never made out on shelves if u take a close look no full arm or legs

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MikaDubbz said:


> Well aware of this, in fact I have and use this.  But I mean a genuine solution to the issue though, not a workaround like that.  If we get the part of the 3DS source code that has the 300 title limit implemented, then theoretically we could remove or change that limit and not have to switch into a different emunand.  Plus I'm more interested in a solution for the Wii U than I am the 3DS anyway honestly.


I havent used that i just add new folder as ABC folder thats all simple


----------



## BigPanda (Jul 25, 2020)

Very interesting.

The Famicom_NES.7z archive contain 'all' the master NES/Famicom roms (Splitted CHR/PRG).

If you properly merge the splitted image and generate an iNES header based on the value from the HNPdata_List.xlsx from the previous Nintendo leak you get an image that is working on an emulator.

So if one of the game from the HNPdata_List.xlsx was not dumped, well now they are.

Example of Undumped roms in the archive:

Nintendo World Cup (Rev 1) (NESXZ0P.066 + NESXZ1C.066)
Roger Clemens' MVP Baseball (Rev 1) (NES6V1P.004 + NES6V1C.004)
Othello (Rev 1) (KWDOH0C.093 + KWDOH1P.093)
Romancia (Rev 1) (TKSG21P.172)
Radac Tailor-Made (Rev 1) (TKSB01P.285)

Example of Proper Dump
Athena (SFXAT0P.133)

The archive contain only NA and JAP master rom images.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 25, 2020)

```
Contents of the leak:
Full development repository for Ensata official DS emulator (2003-2008)
\20100713cvs_backup.tar\ensata\
Full development repository for Pokemon Diamond and Pearl (2005/6-2008)
\20100713cvs_backup.tar\pokemon\pm_dp_ose\
Full development repository for Pokemon Diamond and Pearl, ending in March of 2006
\20100713cvs_backup.tar\pokemon\pokemon_dp\
Full personal development repository by a Diamond and Pearl dev (2006?-2008)
\20100713cvs_backup.tar\pokemon\yama_work\
Full development repository for a Korean font conversion tool for Pokemon Diamond and Pearl. (2007-2008)

\20100713cvs_backup.tar\pokemon\yama_work\
Full development repository for NetCard (cancelled GBA peripheral) (~2004)
\netcard.7z
iQue GBA stuff
Full development repository for Game Boy Advance BIOS
\other.7z\agb_bootrom.zip\agb_bootrom 
Full development repository for Game Boy Color Boot ROM
\other.7z\agb_bootrom.zip\cgb_bootrom 
Full master ROM database (America and Japan, NOT Europe) for Famicom and NES (May 1994) including the ROMs (and I mean everything - there’s even Nintendo World Championships 1990 and shit like that)
\other.7z\NES
\other.7z\HVC
Master ROM of Super Mario RPG

Source code to Star Fox
other.7z\SFC\SFC\ソースデータ\StarFox\
Source code to Star Fox 2 (1995)
other.7z\SFC\SFC\ソースデータ\StarFox2\
Source code to Link’s Awakening DX
Link’s Awakening DX bug reports
Source code to Wild Trax / Stunt Race FX
Source code to Yoshi’s Island
other.7z\SFC\SFC\ソースデータ\ヨッシーアイランド
Source code to Mario Kart
other.7z\SFC\SFC\ソースデータ\MarioKart\
Source code to F-Zero
other.7z\SFC\SFC\ソースデータ\FZERO\
Source code to TLOZ A Link to the Past
TLOZ A Link to the Past dev stuff & bug reports
Source code to Super Mario All-Stars (including Mario World?)
Source code to the Wii VC Game Boy Emulator
Some weird prototype game (“super_donkey”, from early 1993 - Yoshi’s Island style)
other.7z\SFC\SFC\ソースデータ\ヨッシーアイランド\ツール

Super Mario Kart prototypes
Full development repository for a tool to upload titles to the Wii Shop Channel
“WallPaperPasswordMaker” source code
Random test program source code
Seven early 1990s tape backups (1991-1995)
Several Super Mario World 2 Yoshi’s Island prototypes - “Super Mario Bros 5: Yoshi’s Island” 
eTicket signing keys for an unknown system
Private and public keys for “various arcade manufacturers”
Game Boy Advance and Iris (early 2003-era DS prototype with 1 screen) board documentation
Tons and tons of CAD documents in general    relating to Nintendo products
Wii private keys?
ES/FS source code (IOS) (also a p2p/voice chat lib, for voice chat in the Wii)
P2p lib:
/netcard.7z/gba/depot-offline/sw/common/sdks/p2p
IOS Arm Toolchain patches:
netcard/gba/depot-offline/sw/devroot/tools
Hamtaro Ham-Hams Unite! debug build 
other\CGB\B86__ハム太郎 2\Master\USA\ham2usa_020807
SuperFX Test Program (1991)
Star Fox 2 prototypes (5 - extremely early, including January 24, 1995 and June 21, 1995)
Sleep (prototype)
Some SNES master ROMs
Super Ghouls and Ghosts prototype
Prototype assets for Zelda 2 SNES tech demo(???)
Prototype assets for Mario Kart
Prototype assets for Star Fox 2
Prototype assets for SimCity
Prototype assets for TLoZ: ALTTP
Zelda II GBA tech demo
Zelda II GBA tech demo source code
Generation 3 PokeMMO pitch from BroadOn
Parts of DS source code
GBA schematics and FPGA verilog files (also Iris?)
SEX.CGX
Pokemon DP planning documents (located within the dev’s personal stuff)
Super Castlevania IV prototype with different music
Tennis demo game
Super Mario World development assets
\other.7z\NEWS\テープリストア\NEWS_11\NEWS_11.tar.\hino\z-mario-4\
Yoshi’s Cookie development assets
\other.7z\NEWS\テープリストア\NEWS_11\NEWS_11.tar.\hino\z-mario-cookie\
BS Zelda Satellaview development assets
Unidentified development assets (“road_hunting”, 1995)
“Sleeper” development assets
Original Mario64 metal cap texture
Internal Nintendo emails
Conversion tools for SNES OBJ files
```

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

We're really having a field day with this one.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 25, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Still holding out hope that one of these source code leaks drops soon that will finally help us bypass the 300 title limit on Wii U and 3DS.


300 is more games that I've probably beaten in a lifetime =)


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah, pretty fucking amazing they could find this. If they ever find mother 64 or some shit then I'm gonna eat a hat.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 25, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> 300 is more games that I've probably beaten in a lifetime =)


Well bypassing the limit isn't something everyone will have an interest in, but given the countless threads asking about it here on gbatemp over the years, I think it's fair to say that I'm far from alone in wanting the limit to be removed or at least increased.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 25, 2020)

is that rayman in the video?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 25, 2020)

so, will we finally see good links awakening romhacks with this?


----------



## Snomannen_kalle (Jul 25, 2020)

raxadian said:


> You can run DS games roms without a cart? How?


I use a flashcart that is always inside the slot with forwarders to the home screen, but I think TWiLight Menu++ has at least decent compatability of you want to run them from the SD card, although I've never tried it myself


----------



## Harsky (Jul 25, 2020)

Seems like only yesterday that I would read articles about Super Mario World beta based on one or two screenshots and maybe from examining the rom itself for undeleted sprites. 

With more to go, I can't wait to see the N64 betas.


----------



## Idrolitina (Jul 25, 2020)

lol this is not their year


----------



## eriol33 (Jul 25, 2020)

wow, nintendo's security is so pathetic


----------



## evilone (Jul 25, 2020)

I really love to see all this Alpha or Beta impressions and tests what the guys tried to do


----------



## caitsith2 (Jul 25, 2020)

The Nintendo Wii retail signing keys are fully present in this leak.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

To find them,  unpack netcard.7z
unpack gba.tar
use a cvs client to checkout "sw" from "depot-offline"
once sw is checked out,  the path to the signing keys is sw\tools\es\pki_prod_ng


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 25, 2020)

Meaning ?


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 25, 2020)

Awesome...

Surely this year is a nightmare for nintendo, thanks to unknown anon in 4chan.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 25, 2020)

Id looove to see *Metroid Fusion ß *rom!


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 25, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> wow, nintendo's security is so pathetic


Or hackers are that good...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 25, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Or hackers are that good...


no it really is pathetic. switch was hacked within one year of it's release. truly pathetic security.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 25, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> no it really is pathetic. switch was hacked within one year of it's release. truly pathetic security.


Well i get you know better, so i guess its true...

Why are they hunting people down for hacking their stuff than,
when they are the first ones that don't protect it good.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 25, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Why are they hunting people down for hacking their stuff than,
> when they are the first ones that don't protect it good.


because they are stupid and thinks mario is a god


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 25, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> wow, nintendo's security is so pathetic


Really wouldn't be shocked to see the same kind of content from the likes of PlayStation over the years get leaked as well in a similar matter (let's not forget a few years back when the entire PlayStation Network was hacked and all users information had been compromised). Though I suspect less people are looking or are as interested in such content as are interested in such Nintendo content.


----------



## janrobertson (Jul 25, 2020)

Sounds interesting


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 25, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> because they are stupid and thinks mario is a god


Yeah! What about Metroid?!


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 25, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I have the leak, but I can't find anything other than source code.


that's because it is all source code, people playing roms made the roms by compiling source code.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



caitsith2 said:


> The Nintendo Wii retail signing keys are fully present in this leak.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


wow

nintendo are so bad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 25, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Yeah! What about Metroid?!


forgotten and abandoned just like prime 4


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 25, 2020)

Snomannen_kalle said:


> To be fair, with a 3DS with CFW, you can install a lot more things to your home screen than 3DS games (e.g. homebrew, emulators, Forwarders, etc.). For instance, I use my 3DS to emulate NES, SNES, GB/C/A, and together with DS titles, VC, and 3DS games, I have about 350 games in total on my 3DS. I don't use forwarders for emulators, but it would be nice to know that I could if I wanted to





MikaDubbz said:


> Thanks to VC, injects, Wiiware forwarders and more, yes, absolutely.  I've been at that 300 title limit for ages on both of them.



Okay. I can reword that. Because there are 300 that you ACTUALLY PLAY. Hoarding games to impress yourself with a giant collection you barely touch doesn't count.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jul 25, 2020)

BigPanda said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> The Famicom_NES.7z archive contain 'all' the master NES/Famicom roms (Splitted CHR/PRG).
> 
> ...



Let's just assume you have the source files to make the rom. What software would you need? and could it be done scripted instead of touching each one?

tried copy /b method with the files and mister won't load the nes file so apparently i'm missing something.



D34DL1N3R said:


> Okay. I can reword that. Because there are 300 that you ACTUALLY PLAY. Hoarding games to impress yourself with a giant collection you barely touch doesn't count.


 tell that to people like metal jesus rocks lol


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 25, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Okay. I can reword that. Because there are 300 that you ACTUALLY PLAY. Hoarding games to impress yourself with a giant collection you barely touch doesn't count.


I definitely put time into most of them, plus I lend my Wii U to my younger brothers a lot, and I want them to be able to play whatever classic title they want.  I like to think of it as like a library or museum of many of the greatest games ever on one system.  You don't have to understand it, clearly the amount of video games you and I play differ greatly, which is cool, but don't pretend you know me or my situation, as clearly, you do not.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jul 25, 2020)

What can I say.
The more Nintendo leaks, the merrier :^}

Serves them right for being the douches they are with the fanbase


----------



## Kosh_Brown (Jul 25, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 218695​
> It's time for another anonymous treasure trove. Someone has, yet again, posted a collection of highly interesting bits of Nintendo history, in the form of source codes, development repositories, and beta/debug builds of Super Nintendo games. This is an addition to the previously uploaded content we've seen earlier this year, which included beta Pokemon designs, the source code for the Nintendo 3DS, Nintendo 64 prototypes, and other files. In this leak, source code for Star Fox and Star Fox 2, Super Mario World, Link's Awakening, Yoshi's Island, F-Zero, potentially Super Mario RPG, A Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past, and more are all available. Some Twitter users have already gotten their hands on the files, uploading footage of these beta versions of games, such as an early build of Yoshi's Island, seen below.
> 
> Downloads for these files cannot be provided, though they are making their rounds across the internet, and have not been taken down from their original source yet.
> ...



I believe these leaks will only make people buy more Nintendo games as these codes will reveal many secrets, which one cannot find otherwise!


----------



## Ecchi95 (Jul 25, 2020)

catlover007 said:


> ensata was already known before this leak and it's allegedly a pretty terrible emulator. There's really no reason to port it anywhere (that's leaving aside all the legal implications).


I have the source code.

The latest publicly leaked compiled build is 1.3c, 3 December 2004. This is why people say it's terrible.

This source code is version 1.4i, 1 October 2009.


----------



## catlover007 (Jul 25, 2020)

Ecchi95 said:


> I have the source code.
> 
> The latest publicly leaked compiled build is 1.3c, 3 December 2004. This is why people say it's terrible.
> 
> This source code is version 1.4i, 1 October 2009.


still I doubt it can measure up to desmume or melonDS.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2020)

Oh no, they had prototype/beta code stolen, oh whatever are they going to do with dead and old code? 

Serves them right for having shitty security.


----------



## BigPanda (Jul 25, 2020)

pikachucrackpipe said:


> Let's just assume you have the source files to make the rom. What software would you need? and could it be done scripted instead of touching each one?
> 
> tried copy /b method with the files and mister won't load the nes file so apparently i'm missing something.
> 
> tell that to people like metal jesus rocks lol



The files I talked about are already compiled master images. Its the files used to create the ROM inside the cartridges. The reason that they are not usable even if you did the copy /b command, is because you are missing the iNES header file used to tell emulators what type of game it is (MMC-3, Horizontal Scolling, etc..)

Example:

Nintendo World Cup (Rev 1) NESXZ0P.066 + NESXZ1C.066

copy /b NESXZ0P.066 + NESXZ1C.066 NESXZ1.HEX

The last step is to generate a iNES header based on the data from the master list. The iNES header tells the emulator what mapper it uses and other information so it is unique to each game.

For the previous example 'Nintendo World Cup (Rev 1)' open the NESXZ1.HEX you created in a HEX Editor such as HxD and paste the following at the very beginning of the file.

4E45531A081040000000000000000000

Save and run it on an emulator. It should work. Again note that this example is only for Nintendo World Cup. The hex value might be sligtly different for other roms.

It would be possible to create a python script that parse the MasterList and generate the header + working rom for each title but no real use as no-intro team seems to have already validated all existing roms checksum with the ones from the master list and the ones I listed previously seems to be the only one that needs to be dumped or (re) dumped.

Some other exist in the list but they never went to production so they are not in the leaked archive. So lady and gentlemans, it seems that we might now have a 100% fullset of all Japanese and USA romset for Nintendo/Famicon.


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 25, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> no it really is pathetic. switch was hacked within one year of it's release. truly pathetic security.


Security for the storage of twenty-year-old beta code and security for a custom OS targeted by thousands of hackers are two very different things.


----------



## yanvbraz (Jul 25, 2020)

Anyone mind informing the path for finding the prototype versions of Super Castlevania IV and Super Ghouls'n Ghosts?

There are way too many folders and files to check lol.

I guess it would be handy if the community makes a list of what they found in prototype and their paths/maybe even how to compile stuff from scratch etc. But I believe that will happen very soon.


----------



## MegaGenesis (Jul 25, 2020)

After searching a while i found the original gigaleak download link on /v/. I'm interested on the Diamond & Pearl prototype, but i don't know how to compile NDS games from source. Is there anything new there? tcrf page still isn't updated.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 25, 2020)

yanvbraz said:


> maybe even how to compile stuff from scratch etc. But I believe that will happen very soon.


Everything will get compiled and shared online already compiled.

Disclaimer for Nintendo: I am *not* involved in the above and I am *not* going to become involved in the above.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MegaGenesis said:


> After searching a while i found the original gigaleak download link on /v/. I'm interested on the Diamond & Pearl prototype, but i don't know how to compile NDS games from source. Is there anything new there? tcrf page still isn't updated.


Prototype? I thought the source code for the finished games leaked....


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 25, 2020)

oh yay more nintendo leaks


----------



## MegaGenesis (Jul 25, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Everything will get compiled and shared online already compiled.
> 
> Disclaimer for Nintendo: I am *not* involved in the above and I am *not* going to become involved in the above.
> 
> ...



Yes, my bad. I just re-read the google doc file. The source code is final, i just got confused by the _"How to extract source code for any date". _


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 25, 2020)

catlover007 said:


> still I doubt it can measure up to desmume or melonDS.


desmume is old, never really went anywhere.

thanks for telling me about melonds. looks promising, i hope it runs as fast as no$gba.

the person who made drastic emulator said it would become free at new year 2020. I think he said even he would share the source code publicly. I kept checking, even months later and it was not free. I have no experience with melonds but drastic on pc would automatically become the best ds emulator against all the others.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 25, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> desmume is old, never really went anywhere.
> 
> thanks for telling me about melonds. looks promising, i hope it runs as fast as no$gba.
> 
> the person who made drastic emulator said it would become free at new year 2020. I think he said even he would share the source code publicly. I kept checking, even months later and it was not free. I have no experience with melonds but drastic on pc would automatically become the best ds emulator against all the others.


 
maybe they meant new years at the end of this year


----------



## Rioluwott (Jul 25, 2020)

it seems like some 64 source codes(including sm64 and oot) got leaked some minutes ago
some say there is ura zelda in those files but i have no idea lets hope for the best


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 25, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> maybe they meant new years at the end of this year


No.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Rioluwott said:


> it seems like some 64 source codes(including sm64 and oot) got leaked some minutes ago
> some say there is ura zelda in those files but i have no idea lets hope for the best


what is the story about these big leaks, some 3rd party company who did work for nintendo had this stuff on internet enabled devices? thats my blurry memory of the supposed story.


----------



## Rioluwott (Jul 25, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> what is the story about these big leaks, some 3rd party company who did work for nintendo had this stuff on internet enabled devices? thats my blurry memory of the supposed story.


i think some guy hacked the ique servers 2 years ago and distributed it with some guys on discord, the hacker got caught and house arrested without being able to use his computer but his discord friends are leaking what he got little by little(there is supposedly 2tb of information)
some minutes ago 3gb of leaks where uploaded to some slow site and people just were able to download it, supposedly there are some 64 games source code with some protos for mario 64 and ura zelda but im not sure since there is a lot of information


----------



## chownk (Jul 25, 2020)

There was a thread on /r/pokemon at the #1 spot on the subreddit linking to this post where they go into details on the Pokemon MMO by iQue, the company behind the game. Supposedly it was going to be an MMO on the PC which players used a GBA as the controller to move the character:

https://switcher.gg/s/news/massive-...faces-with-roms-canceled-games-and-much-more/


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 25, 2020)

chownk said:


> Supposedly it was going to be an MMO on the PC which players used a GBA as the controller to move the character


Sounds really cool but maybe impractical and would lose them sales... if the gba is mandatory.


----------



## chownk (Jul 25, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Sounds really cool but maybe impractical and would lose them sales... if the gba is mandatory.


Perhaps so, good point, but it is definitely interesting to see many of the same features that were being implemented back in 2004 into that Pokemon MMO now being put into Pokemon GO. Pretty interesting!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2020)

Kosh_Brown said:


> I believe these leaks will only make people buy more Nintendo games as these codes will reveal many secrets, which one cannot find otherwise!


Some of the beta stuff my yield something of interest, especially if levels were cut for time or something rather than cut because they did not work.
Most of the source code to SNES and GB games likely has all the data already known (between cheats, level hackers, music extractors and any translation efforts you have most of the interesting addresses already, even more so if the game franchises are popular with hackers) and it is not like SNES/GB era source code is going to be much other than a bunch of assembly.



MegaGenesis said:


> After searching a while i found the original gigaleak download link on /v/. I'm interested on the Diamond & Pearl prototype, but i don't know how to compile NDS games from source. Is there anything new there? tcrf page still isn't updated.


If it is a commercial game it gets harder. You will want the official SDK of suitable vintage (or maybe a later one and be prepared to do the work to bring the code up to spec) as none of the homebrew ones are likely in any kind of condition to take a run at compiling a commercial game.

The only one I am aware of that has been publicly released is really really really old. Most other public leaks are of smaller parts (the people playing 3d hacker have some, there is some stuff fished out of ROMs over the years and a few other random tools, apparently a later version of the emulator as well with this). Most of the bigger libraries (mobiclip/act imagine being one such thing) had phone home to authorise that I am not sure has been cracked. Privately held are some later versions (including into the DSi era, which you might well want here) but I don't think they ever saw a public release, never mind a cracked one.
Similarly most of the tools to interface other tools for say 3d, audio and the like will require what are now incredibly old versions of such things (they were hard to come by towards the end of the DS lifetime, and I can only imagine it is worse now as nobody really wants old tools like that).
Basically I think Nintendo learned from Microsoft's leaks for the original xbox and their own devs going out and buying flash carts to supplement things on older devices and locked things down somewhat.

I don't know what the code looks like here but if it is anything like the code we saw before from other things then likely precompiled/premade headers are things being used, in addition to a few custom tweaks to things. This means you get to replicate those (or maybe fish them out of the final deal) if you are going to try to adapt a homebrew thing to it.
Look at the code if you want to take the legal position (it might well trouble you if you want to contribute to pokemon hacking tools/projects and maybe some emulators in the future) and use that to direct another hack -- the trouble with assembly hacking is you never know if some random bit of code will reference something else randomly in the future but if you have the code you can be reasonably sure of that (don't know if they will have done any fun obfuscation) and also spare yourself a lot of research in general.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm more interested at the unreleased prototypes than all this other stuff for games that already exist legitimately. I hope for this guy's sake that Nintendo doesn't put him _under_ the jail!


----------



## DarkraiPK (Jul 26, 2020)

I just came to ask a thing:

I have the other.7z file, and I want to compile the SNES stuff.
So, what software I need to compile it? I see it's all assembly code, but it is obvious that it needs its own SDK, am I right?


----------



## WannyTiggah (Jul 26, 2020)

I came here to ask if someone has figured out how to decode the attached files in the emails from the NEWS file.

I'm referring to the stuff that starts with *xbtoa Begin:*




(blacked out stuff just in case)

From what I found they're "binary to ascii" type of attachment but seems it's a super obscure thing that hasn't been used in years.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 26, 2020)

WannyTiggah said:


> I came here to ask if someone has figured out how to decode the attached files in the emails from the NEWS file.
> 
> I'm referring to the stuff that starts with *xbtoa Begin:*
> 
> ...


Try changing your computer's language to Japanese. I haven't looked through that specific email (only the horny one from Star Fox 2).


----------



## WannyTiggah (Jul 26, 2020)

It doesn't help me much. There must be some tool that converts that BTOA stuff into sromchk.lzh (that's seems to be a popular compression format in Japan but it's supported by 7-zip)

EDIT: seems that those emails were from international users. Some interesting subjects are:
- the aforementioned *sromchk.lzh*
- *SFRG-FO[Ver.00]* (SFRG-FO is the German Release of Star Fox)
- *5 Games* (no clue about which ones. Mystery!)

In the *NEWS_02.tar\.\local\* directory there's Unix executables: atob, btoa, tarmail, tarmail1, untarmail, untarmail1.
But copied those executables to a Linux virtual machine and I get an error when trying to run *atob*, either with or without a file as a parameter *:


Spoiler










*


----------



## MurraySkull (Jul 26, 2020)

Wanted to ask: has anyone gotten the May 18 build of Super Mario Kart working? (The one we have seen so far is April 13).


----------



## Kyleboy21 (Jul 26, 2020)

Okay, so I couldn't extract the files in the NEWS_11.tar file because apparently WinRAR thinks the archive is corrupted.


----------



## _n3o_ (Jul 26, 2020)

For those who got the files, can someone tell me more about it ?

*Private and public keys for “various arcade manufacturers”
*
Thanks


----------



## WannyTiggah (Jul 26, 2020)

Kyleboy21 said:


> Okay, so I couldn't extract the files in the NEWS_11.tar file because apparently WinRAR thinks the archive is corrupted.


Use 7-Zip.

Be aware that you'll be prompted to overwrite files because Unix/Linux is case sensitive for file names while Windows isn't, for example:




Check the different dates. In some cases it's by some minutes and in some by MONTHS.


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 26, 2020)

WannyTiggah said:


> From what I found they're "binary to ascii" type of attachment but seems it's a super obscure thing that hasn't been used in years.


Yes, exactly. You need to find the decoding tool for the super obscure thing that hasn't been used in years - an alternative to MIME, UUEncode, and BinHex before these things became more standardized.  A little googling turns up some likely candidates.


----------



## BigPanda (Jul 26, 2020)

_n3o_ said:


> For those who got the files, can someone tell me more about it ?
> 
> *Private and public keys for “various arcade manufacturers”
> *
> Thanks



Probably the keys for Nintendo Wii Based Arcade Board that is used for Tatsunoko Vs Capcom : Cross Generation of Heroes as example.



```
http://system16.com/hardware.php?id=901
```


----------



## WannyTiggah (Jul 26, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> Yes, exactly. You need to find the decoding tool for the super obscure thing that hasn't been used in years - an alternative to MIME, UUEncode, and BinHex before these things became more standardized.  A little googling turns up some likely candidates.


Tried with ESSCode... the decoded files don't work =C


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 26, 2020)

WannyTiggah said:


> Tried with ESSCode... the decoded files don't work =C


You probably have to set up the encoded file in a very specific way. The easiest means of checking would be to encode a file on your own, look at the encoded file in Notepad, and then set up Nintendo's encoded file in such a way that it matches.  I expect it's also probably picky about the line break format.

And of course if it's a multipart encoded file (such things were common back in the day) and the other parts are not in the archive, there's nothing to be done.


----------



## piratesephiroth (Jul 26, 2020)

WannyTiggah said:


> It doesn't help me much. There must be some tool that converts that BTOA stuff into sromchk.lzh (that's seems to be a popular compression format in Japan but it's supported by 7-zip)
> 
> EDIT: seems that those emails were from international users. Some interesting subjects are:
> - the aforementioned *sromchk.lzh*
> ...


https://cryptii.com/pipes/ascii85-encoding


----------



## WannyTiggah (Jul 27, 2020)

I've tried many atob and ascii85 utilities in Windows 10, Windows 98 and Linux. No success =C


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 27, 2020)

Does anyone know how to rebuild the NES/Famicom romset? I'd like to compare it to No-Intro's.

Thanks.



Kwyjor said:


> Yes, exactly. You need to find the decoding tool for the super obscure thing that hasn't been used in years - an alternative to MIME, UUEncode, and BinHex before these things became more standardized.  A little googling turns up some likely candidates.


@WannyTiggah, @piratesephiroth, @Kwyjor Try this, my dudes:
https://pastebin.com/yxRwWjpE


----------



## MurraySkull (Jul 27, 2020)

Wanted to ask again: has anyone gotten the May 18 build of Super Mario Kart working? (The one we have seen so far is April 13).


----------



## WannyTiggah (Jul 27, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Does anyone know how to rebuild the NES/Famicom romset? I'd like to compare it to No-Intro's.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


OMG It *almost* works fully.

I used 
	
	



```
decode.py -i 1 -k 'nishi\0'
```
 (from within usr01/eng/Mail/inbox) and a 1.tar.Z file is extracted but then 7-zip can't open it =C

EDIT: THE KEY MUST NOT BE BETWEEN 's. It's just for example *-k nishi\0*
EDIT2: I'm highly curious about how did you figure out the keys for the emails :o

EDIT3:




In one of the emails there's indeed some build of the German version of Star Fox. Now, if someone can analyze to point at the differences (if any) with the retail version...

EDIT4: The parts of the Super Mario RPG ROM that are in the folders inside SFC\ROM\SuperMarioRPG\JP(/US) can be joined with cmd with:

```
copy /b part1+part2+part3+part4 output.sfc
```
Aaand... the game seems to be the finished version. Bummer.


EDIT5: From the "5 games" email, we have:
- NHI02 (single file) and NU803 (split): Don't load in bsnes. From the size I'm assuming they're NES games?
- SHX01 (split) : Super High Impact
- SMU00 (split) : Mario is Missing
- STX02 (split): TAZ-MANIA

From the "bubsy and waldo" email it's literally those games. SGW05 is "The Great Waldo Search" and SUY02 (split) is the first Bubsy.

From the "dungeons and dogs" email we have... Wayne's World ?


----------



## Jonnysert (Jul 27, 2020)

The bizarre arrangement of Bob-omb Battlefield doesn't seem to sync with the video. I guess the prototype has no sound, and BoB was added in post by the video uploader? Strange choice.


----------



## Kyleboy21 (Jul 27, 2020)

WannyTiggah said:


> Use 7-Zip.
> 
> Be aware that you'll be prompted to overwrite files because Unix/Linux is case sensitive for file names while Windows isn't, for example:
> Check the different dates. In some cases it's by some minutes and in some by MONTHS.


I just used 7-Zip and it acts like it doesn't wanna open it as an archive at all.


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 27, 2020)

WannyTiggah said:


> EDIT2: I'm highly curious about how did you figure out the keys for the emails :o


Wasn't me, but the encription method is known and not too hard to grasp.
Also, those were not my main point of interest. I'm having my fun with the NES romset. I love that I have the progs and chars and can rebuild the roms.
Too bad no euro set. 
I hope there comes a snes one as well.


----------



## piratesephiroth (Jul 27, 2020)

I made a decoder too. Just paste the email in the TextBox and press  the button to save the file.
If the decoding fails and checksums don't match, it selects the password automatically from the list.


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 28, 2020)

BigPanda said:


> The files I talked about are already compiled master images. Its the files used to create the ROM inside the cartridges. The reason that they are not usable even if you did the copy /b command, is because you are missing the iNES header file used to tell emulators what type of game it is (MMC-3, Horizontal Scolling, etc..)
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


May Iask where have you gotten the mapper number from?


----------



## BigPanda (Jul 28, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> May Iask where have you gotten the mapper number from?



Column V (MMC) converted using the following table.



Spoiler



*Mapper#  Name                  Examples*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
0        No mapper             All 32kB ROM + 8kB VROM games
1        Nintendo MMC1         Megaman2, Bomberman2, etc.
2        CNROM switch          Castlevania, LifeForce, etc.
3        UNROM switch          QBert, PipeDream, Cybernoid, many Japanese games
4        Nintendo MMC3         SilverSurfer, SuperContra, Immortal, etc.
5        Nintendo MMC5         Castlevania3
6        FFE F4xxx             F4xxx games off FFE CDROM
7        AOROM switch          WizardsAndWarriors, Solstice, etc.
8        FFE F3xxx             F3xxx games off FFE CDROM
9        Nintendo MMC2         Punchout
10       Nintendo MMC4         Punchout2
11       ColorDreams chip      CrystalMines, TaginDragon, etc.
12     - FFE F6xxx             F6xxx games off FFE CDROM
13       CPROM switch
15       100-in-1 switch       100-in-1 cartridge
16       Bandai chip           Japanese DragonBallZ series, etc.
17       FFE F8xxx             F8xxx games off FFE CDROM
18       Jaleco SS8806 chip    Japanese Baseball3, etc.
19       Namcot 106 chip       Japanese GhostHouse2, Baseball90, etc.
20       Nintendo DiskSystem   Reserved. Don't use this mapper!
21       Konami VRC4a          Japanese WaiWaiWorld2, etc.
22       Konami VRC2a          Japanese TwinBee3
23       Konami VRC2a          Japanese WaiWaiWorld, MoonWindLegend, etc.
24     - Konami VRC6          
25       Konami VRC4b        
32       Irem G-101 chip       Japanese ImageFight, etc.
33       Taito TC0190/TC0350   Japanese PowerBlazer
34       Nina-1 board          ImpossibleMission2 and DeadlyTowers
64       Tengen RAMBO-1 chip
65       Irem H-3001 chip
66       GNROM switch
67       SunSoft3 chip
68       SunSoft4 chip
69       SunSoft5 FME-7 chip
71       Camerica chip
78       Irem 74HC161/32-based
79       AVE Nina-3 board      KrazyKreatures, DoubleStrike, etc.
81       AVE Nina-6 board      Deathbots, MermaidsOfAtlantis, etc.
91       Pirate HK-SF3 chip
---------------------------------------------------------------------------



However, if you are trying to compare the master images with the no-intro set, your best bet is to remove the header from the no-intro set.

Checksum starts after the 16 bytes iNes header.


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 28, 2020)

BigPanda said:


> Love


Thanks, man. I am doing a bit of research and figured it must me something along those lines. 
I am just using this as a brain activator because this freaking virus is active and I'm at home, jobless and uni only starts next September.

Might try to make a auto tool to rebuild the roms and then compare them. 

Just for the sake of it.


----------



## Moon164 (Jul 29, 2020)

Just curious, but is there anything related to Mother 3 / Earthbound 64?


----------



## piratesephiroth (Jul 29, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> Just curious, but is there anything related to Mother 3 / Earthbound 64?


nope


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Aug 2, 2020)

Any idea how to use the PKMN build machine?


----------



## WannyTiggah (Aug 2, 2020)

Uhh... you have to mount it in a virtual machine like VMWare or VirtualBox.
Since it's just a hard drive you have to manually set up the virtual machine you're going to use that drive in, so you have to give it the approximate settings it had before.


----------



## EPgrouch (Aug 3, 2020)

are the games in this leak first party only games or is there third party titles too?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2020)

EPgrouch said:


> are the games in this leak first party only games or is there third party titles too?


The NES collection is more or less complete for the regions in question (basically not PAL, which was presumably the various things before Nintendo of Europe appeared) but that is more of an archive of ROMs and nothing you have not been able to get for years, save perhaps Hit the Ice NES version (prototype hit a while back but this is a different version). ique we saw a few months back as well for the interesting stuff.
Have not seen an analysis of the arcade stuff yet (though have not gone properly looking either)

Anything debug or source code related is stuff Nintendo published, made themselves or had one of their owned developers make as far as I am aware. The way people are analysing this though means we will probably be seeing stuff picked out and analysed for months, if not years, at this point.


----------



## EPgrouch (Aug 3, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> The NES collection is more or less complete for the regions in question (basically not PAL, which was presumably the various things before Nintendo of Europe appeared) but that is more of an archive of ROMs and nothing you have not been able to get for years, save perhaps Hit the Ice NES version (prototype hit a while back but this is a different version). ique we saw a few months back as well for the interesting stuff.
> Have not seen an analysis of the arcade stuff yet (though have not gone properly looking either)
> 
> Anything debug or source code related is stuff Nintendo published, made themselves or had one of their owned developers make as far as I am aware. The way people are analysing this though means we will probably be seeing stuff picked out and analysed for months, if not years, at this point.


ah ok was just curious.I'm gonna keep watching this stuff purely out of curiosity.


----------



## MurraySkull (Aug 4, 2020)

Been looking into the first two Super Mario Kart protos.

First off, I have found the ROM address for changing what music plays on the title screen.
April - 00f1f8
May - 00f141
Haven't found anything new, though the id for Rainbow Road (27) gives a black screen in the May proto, whereas it plays silence in the April proto, like other empty ids (such as the one for Credits in the final) do in the protos.

Also, the May proto has 4 demos (though some seem to be glitchy), animated Koopa Beach shorelines and non-glitchy Luigi, whereas the Hoarder's build supposedly only has one demo, non-animated shorelines and Luigi's wheels constantly spin. In addition, there are no Thwomps on Rainbow Road, though there are supposedly regular Thwomps in the Hoarder's build, however no screenshots exist to confirm this.
However, the graphics for Thwomps are loaded for Rainbow Road in the May proto, as can be seen in this image of the Rainbow Road theme being forced over Donut Plains (note the Monty Mhwomps):




It is possible that the May proto has been assembled incorrectly as kart_02 has uncompressed graphics, viewable with YY-CHR, which should be compressed.

Also, I may have found another proto, dated July 2, at NEWS_05\data.lzh\data\rom\ rom1-e - rom4-e.DAT
May not be much different from the July 9 build.


----------

